# Time to head to warmer places



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it's getting freaky cold here in minnesnota. And it's getting old fast. Time to take a trip to hawaii


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

"O" stop it now Powershift! You would miss snowblowing way to much if we got a big storm being away!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its not the snow its the deep freeze thats got me thinking about going some place warm. problem is when i get back here it will still be cold


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there is no snow in the forcast for us. by next Friday it will be shorts weather here


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No snow in the forecast but you know it's bad when they close the schools 

*ALERT: Gov. Dayton has ordered all Minnesota public schools closed for Monday, Jan. 6 due to the potential for dangerously cold temperatures.*


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Good luck Minnesota. Stay warm. You're probably better equipped to handle it than we are in New England.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

According to a weather map in the paper this morning, the *entire state* of Minnesota will not be above _*negative*_ 12 degrees F today! (-24C) (thats the high for the day!) with wind chill temps up to minus 50! wow..

We are getting that same cold tomorrow in Western NY..but we are going to be at plus 7F..still cold, but not nearly as bad..

hang in there everyone!

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I was in Tok, Alaska a couple years ago in August. It was the 3rd of Aug and temp got down to 28° f. The next Monday it snowed. They get down to -50° and even lower. If I remember correctly it got down to -62° that year. But, they usually don't get huge snows. Whatever hits the ground stays all winter though.


----------



## RayZor Fist (Dec 21, 2013)

Powershift, you can blame me for the lack of snow around here. I picked up a new Toro a couple weeks ago and have not really gotten a chance to use it yet.

Hey, it got up to -9F here today!

Heck, I've ridden my bicycle in colder weather, in my younger and stupider days.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I blame it on myself. Because the powershift is 20 years old from when i first got it. Took out the impeller back in 2005. Took it all apart that spring/summer stored all the stuff in my house. Re did it all this fall. Old doc detroit is right it's not the snow. It's the freaking cold that will drive you nuts!!!!


----------

